# Anyody Climb on Poison Ivy???



## runderwood67 (Nov 30, 2012)

Im getting Yale Poison Ivy for christmas and was wondering if anybody out their climbs on it either srt or drt. I want an honest review and what you like about it versus what you dont. Also if anybody uses it and uses the rope wrench, what friction knot do you tie under the wrench, what length, what kind of line, etc.


----------



## Kottonwood (Nov 30, 2012)

I like poison ivy. I mostly use it for a lanyard these days but I did have it for a short climb line til I burnt it out. I am climbing on blue moon now.

It is a good rope, I only climb drt generally so I can't comment on the srt setup but I was using an ultramax split tail and vt and it worked well.

Are you switching from a larger diameter rope? If so you will see improvement when you are natural crotching.

One thing I didn't like about is the dark green color.... to easy for a groundie to not see and stick a saw into. The Hi-v is better in that sense.


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 30, 2012)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I like poison ivy. I mostly use it for a lanyard these days but I did have it for a short climb line til I burnt it out. I am climbing on blue moon now.
> 
> It is a good rope, I only climb drt generally so I can't comment on the srt setup but I was using an ultramax split tail and vt and it worked well.
> 
> ...



Well im glad you like it, i am upgrading from a $100 rope i bought at REI that i started off on, its still pretty stiff and kinda slick, and i want something more soft and easier all around. I just got the rope wrench 2 and will be using srt with the rope wrench and a VT, so im probably gonna order some arbor prus 8mm or 9mm for my VT, so it grabs better and is heat resistant. Thanks for your reply bud!


----------



## ClimbMIT (Dec 1, 2012)

I have been using Poison Hivy as well with a 28" of 10mm Beeline vt with the Zk-1. I have used it both drt and srt. I have been very happy with this set up for both. Like one of the earlier replies works great in natural crotches but I do believe that 24 strand rope should be used with a friction saver. I never use a friction saver and my rope shows it. I tried several eye 2 eye's and beeline is still my favorite. Haven't used Armor Prus but it seems to be well liked. Take your time setting the Vt because it can slip if not set properly especially when new and it has to be closely watched while climbing. 2 days ago I replaced my Beeline because the old one was worn a bit. I set my hitch 3 wrap 3 braid vt, pantin, Petzl rh ascender, and foot loop. Luckily I checked to see if it would grab when I was only about 10' off the ground because the hitch started sliding down and wasn't tied off to my handled ascender like It should have been! Anyway from now on I will always put all my weight on my hitch while on the ground Great system IMO! I am sure yours will be even better the ZK-2. Take it low and slow until your confident


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 1, 2012)

I have been climbing on the Hi-Vis version of PI for 5 years. If my Arthritis gets any worse I may have to move to a larger diameter climbing line, but for now I can still get enough grip on the PI with gloves on. I almost always use a 'rope saver' when climbing DRT, and sometimes even when SRT. 
My current Hi-V climb line is over a year old and still looks great. ( I'm getting better at keeping it away from my Zubat. ) I think PI is a pretty good climbing line for general use.

Rick


----------



## ClimbMIT (Dec 1, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> I have been climbing on the Hi-Vis version of PI for 5 years. If my Arthritis gets any worse I may have to move to a larger diameter climbing line, but for now I can still get enough grip on the PI with gloves on. I almost always use a 'rope saver' when climbing DRT, and sometimes even when SRT.
> My current Hi-V climb line is over a year old and still looks great. ( I'm getting better at keeping it away from my Zubat. ) I think PI is a pretty good climbing line for general use.
> 
> Rick



Hey Rick, That must be hard having Arthritis! I had a few bouts of tendonitis and it had me worried for awhile. I just ordered 150' of Vortex so I will have to post about it after a few climbs. What kind of rope saver do you use?


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 1, 2012)

The leather U shaped tube. I'm still using the first one I bought 5 years ago on my 'pine' climbing line. It just lives on the rope full time.


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 2, 2012)

ClimbMIT said:


> Hey Rick, That must be hard having Arthritis! I had a few bouts of tendonitis and it had me worried for awhile. I just ordered 150' of Vortex so I will have to post about it after a few climbs. What kind of rope saver do you use?



I will be waiting to hear how you like that vortex. I am thinking about getting it myself. I hurt my thumb/wrist awhile back and it kept on hurting so i went to the doc n he said its actually arthritis being aggravated by inflammation from partially dislocating my thumb. 4 to 6 weeks of no tree work should make it ok. Gonna start that part the first of the year. Anyway.....PI/bluemoon is good rope. I use bluemoon cuz I dont like sherril tree. Also, as mentioned before, I would personally stay away from the blck/green rope. Go high vee or just get bluemoon. I am gonna try going back to 1/2 inch rope and see if it helps my hands any.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 2, 2012)

TreeAce said:


> I will be waiting to hear how you like that vortex. I am thinking about getting it myself. I hurt my thumb/wrist awhile back and it kept on hurting so i went to the doc n he said its actually arthritis being aggravated by inflammation from partially dislocating my thumb. 4 to 6 weeks of no tree work should make it ok. Gonna start that part the first of the year. Anyway.....PI/bluemoon is good rope. I use bluemoon cuz I dont like sherril tree. Also, as mentioned before, I would personally stay away from the blck/green rope. Go high vee or just get bluemoon. I am gonna try going back to 1/2 inch rope and see if it helps my hands any.



I have been using vortex 12.7mm for awhile now and just love it, nice and fat for the hands....I have 150ft. and just got a 200ft. hank, tight eye for SRTing the big trees here


----------



## ClimbMIT (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't you love doctors! I never saw the doc for tendonitis but watched youtube videos on how to exercise for prevention. It worked. The biggest thing I figured out was to try and relax while working, Lol! As owner, climber, sales, of my small company not easy to do but relaxing, stretching, and focusing on technique is what helped my tendonitis. I find when I am stressed I tend to lock my thumbs straight when grabbing and I believe that caused my tendonitis. Stress is a killer! Sorry for the derail of this thread.


----------



## runderwood67 (Dec 2, 2012)

ClimbMIT said:


> I have been using Poison Hivy as well with a 28" of 10mm Beeline vt with the Zk-1. I have used it both drt and srt. I have been very happy with this set up for both. Like one of the earlier replies works great in natural crotches but I do believe that 24 strand rope should be used with a friction saver. I never use a friction saver and my rope shows it. I tried several eye 2 eye's and beeline is still my favorite. Haven't used Armor Prus but it seems to be well liked. Take your time setting the Vt because it can slip if not set properly especially when new and it has to be closely watched while climbing. 2 days ago I replaced my Beeline because the old one was worn a bit. I set my hitch 3 wrap 3 braid vt, pantin, Petzl rh ascender, and foot loop. Luckily I checked to see if it would grab when I was only about 10' off the ground because the hitch started sliding down and wasn't tied off to my handled ascender like It should have been! Anyway from now on I will always put all my weight on my hitch while on the ground Great system IMO! I am sure yours will be even better the ZK-2. Take it low and slow until your confident



Great man i really appreciate your enthusiastic and thorough review and reply! It will definitely help me with my rope choices, climbing and friction hitch choices as well! I have some eye to eye bee line about 24-30 inches that ivy been using, but i feel like i need something different to make me more confident lol i dont know why, so im going to try the arbor prus when i order it. Do you like the 3 wrap the 3 braid set up on VT? When i ordered my Rope wrench 2 i got a pantin as well, and love it, so im just going to use my new poison ivy, 3 wrap 3 braid VT either bee line or arbor prus, rope wrench 2 about it with the 10 inch stiffy and my pantin for a sit and stand climbing setup. The stiffy that came with it (10 inch) doesnt seem to really tend the rope wrench like it should, so therefore my VT slides down and when my VT is set, the rope wrench is less than 1 inch above it making it difficult to descend, so im thinking about trying the over the shoulder lanyard technique to help my wrench. What do you think about that?


----------



## runderwood67 (Dec 2, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> I have been climbing on the Hi-Vis version of PI for 5 years. If my Arthritis gets any worse I may have to move to a larger diameter climbing line, but for now I can still get enough grip on the PI with gloves on. I almost always use a 'rope saver' when climbing DRT, and sometimes even when SRT.
> My current Hi-V climb line is over a year old and still looks great. ( I'm getting better at keeping it away from my Zubat. ) I think PI is a pretty good climbing line for general use.
> 
> Rick



Thanks for your advice and help bud, a friction saver is probably going to be my next purchase since everyone is saying PI last longer with it haha


----------



## ClimbMIT (Dec 2, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> Great man i really appreciate your enthusiastic and thorough review and reply! It will definitely help me with my rope choices, climbing and friction hitch choices as well! I have some eye to eye bee line about 24-30 inches that ivy been using, but i feel like i need something different to make me more confident lol i dont know why, so im going to try the arbor prus when i order it. Do you like the 3 wrap the 3 braid set up on VT? When i ordered my Rope wrench 2 i got a pantin as well, and love it, so im just going to use my new poison ivy, 3 wrap 3 braid VT either bee line or arbor prus, rope wrench 2 about it with the 10 inch stiffy and my pantin for a sit and stand climbing setup. The stiffy that came with it (10 inch) doesnt seem to really tend the rope wrench like it should, so therefore my VT slides down and when my VT is set, the rope wrench is less than 1 inch above it making it difficult to descend, so im thinking about trying the over the shoulder lanyard technique to help my wrench. What do you think about that?



Try 4 wraps 3 braid as well. I too had trouble with the Vt riding too close when I first got my wrench. LOTS (Lanyard Over THe Shoulder) I use for ascending only. I have not seen anyone use it for descending. I clip my lanyard in to a small biner that I put on my WR tether. I have also tried clipping into HC center hole for ascent. Anyway you do it I find that the Vt still needs to be set along with the RW before putting your weight on it. Check out Arbtalk there is ongoing thread called Ropewrench feedback that is very good. It took me several months to feel comfortable with Srt and my new set up. I was using my lanyard more than normal for awhile. Lol


----------



## ClimbMIT (Dec 3, 2012)

Your friction hitch cord may be too long. Also I prefer my hitch cord to be tied termination points over spliced eyes as I find it doesn't twist like eye 2 eye prusik's do. I use a Fisherman's knot

http://arbtalk.co.uk/forum/arborist-knotsi-78.html


----------



## runderwood67 (Dec 3, 2012)

ClimbMIT said:


> Try 4 wraps 3 braid as well. I too had trouble with the Vt riding too close when I first got my wrench. LOTS (Lanyard Over THe Shoulder) I use for ascending only. I have not seen anyone use it for descending. I clip my lanyard in to a small biner that I put on my WR tether. I have also tried clipping into HC center hole for ascent. Anyway you do it I find that the Vt still needs to be set along with the RW before putting your weight on it. Check out Arbtalk there is ongoing thread called Ropewrench feedback that is very good. It took me several months to feel comfortable with Srt and my new set up. I was using my lanyard more than normal for awhile. Lol



Alright im going to try what you said, so would you recommend clipping the LOTS into the HC or rope wrench for best results?


----------



## ClimbMIT (Dec 3, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> Alright im going to try what you said, so would you recommend clipping the LOTS into the HC or rope wrench for best results?



I like clipping in the HC because It positions the lanyard a little lower and not so much in the face. Seems to tend better for me. Personal preference really as long as it's safe! Have fun with your new toys


----------



## runderwood67 (Dec 4, 2012)

ClimbMIT said:


> I like clipping in the HC because It positions the lanyard a little lower and not so much in the face. Seems to tend better for me. Personal preference really as long as it's safe! Have fun with your new toys



Ok thanks again man i appreciate all your help!


----------



## Norman harlan (Feb 9, 2019)

I have been climbing on Hawkeye for about 6 months and absolutely love it works great with mechanical ascenders such as a zigzag and friction knots ie vt, blakes hitch and such I also have teufelberger dragonfly which is excellent with mechanical devices not so good with friction hitches, true blue and blue streak both work excellent with mechanical and friction hitchs but has a tendency to go flat in the mechanical, lava which is an excellent climbing rope all around, and poison ivy which is my favorite of all which I guess is why I have 400 feet of it and use it for the big boys we take down in California feels great and in hand and it performs flawlessly what's all ascending and descendi types of climbing in the knot strength is excellent I've had no issues from this rope which is great when your 250 ft + off the ground.


----------

